# Well I bought an old honda



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

picked up a 2012 honda rancher 420es this afternoon. just something cheap to drag around logs while we're clearing a few acres to live on.


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

And it will drag some logs!! I was very impressed with a friend of mines 420...
He bought it for his teen daughter to ride...he put a 2" lift on it and threw some 28s on....let me tell ya....that bike would dig to china!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good deal Jon you will like it....very easy bike to work on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gotta teach the wife. She isn't real coordinated. But we used it a little yesterday & it did great pulling trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats! Good to see you back in the saddle again!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This little thing is turning out to be a nice investment. We've been pulling logs and dragging out tree tops and hauling loads of cut up fire wood. And the occasional trail ride around the property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What mods do you have in store for it? lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

none. haha.. it's strictly a work horse & maybe hunting machine. If I ever decide to take up hunting again. 
I guess eventually I'll have to put new tires on it. Probably going to add a winch at some point.


----------

